# MRC Steam Sound Decoders - Any experience?



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

MRC seems to have retired the 1647 decoder and replaced it with the 1819. Both are still being sold by dealers and I wondered if anyone on the site has experience in using them? In particular has the motor control been upgraded to use BMF or does either one have a sensor input to trigger the chuff effect? Was the 1647 a failure? 


The retail price for either is around $70, and with another 10 locomotives to convert, it seems like something I should investigate.


Let me know if you can throw some light on this. Thanks.


Peter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know anything about these particular parts, but based on experience with two other MRC decoders, I wouldn't hold out much hope. The AD322 was listed at $80 and is MAYBE worth the $11 that they were blowing them out for.


----------

